# OTA Signal Meter



## kevinturcotte

Isn't there some sort of meter that helps with aiming OTA antennas (So I don't have to keep running back and forth between the antenna and inside to the Tv)? It should show the real channel number, and ideally the virtual channel number. Also, what's considered acceptable for signal strength (x is too low, y is too much)?


----------



## sigma1914

Doesn't almost every HDTV have one?


----------



## kevinturcotte

sigma1914 said:


> Doesn't almost every HDTV have one?


Yes, but it's a little difficult to drag my 47" Tv outside to the antenna lol Plus that just has a very basic "Bad" "Good" "Best" meter with no numbers or anything.


----------



## sigma1914

No one home to help? Use phones.

www.antennaweb.org tells where to aim.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Although aggravating... you also kind of need to get down from the roof to accurately test the signal strength, because you being in close proximity to the antenna will interfere with OTA reception. This interference can result in higher or lower than what the levels will be once you are down from the roof.

Ideally you need some kind of remote way to monitor the signal level at the TV from outside, but still you get down from the roof and check from the ground.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Could be difficult to get somebody else to tell me what's going on inside (I don't know too many technically inclined people offline). I'm talking the screen saver comes on, and that's it, I gotta come inside. Never mind switching frequencies. A meter outside would be GREAT!!


----------



## pstr8ahead

Just google it. I have an old ntsc/atsc meter that cost me about 20 bucks. I also have a digital rf meter that was in the $600 range. There are a bunch out there.


----------



## kevinturcotte

pstr8ahead said:


> Just google it. I have an old ntsc/atsc meter that cost me about 20 bucks. I also have a digital rf meter that was in the $600 range. There are a bunch out there.


I've been googling. The only ones I can seem to find that actually let you input a channel/frequency cost over $150. Probably be cheaper to have a company come and install it lol


----------



## pstr8ahead

You're probably right unless to wind blows it and you have to call them back. You'll probably wish you dropped the 150.


----------



## peano

I tried the phone aiming with the wife but a few minutes in there was dead air and no response. I scrambled down the tower to find her making tea.

Then I installed a $50 rotor and aimed the antenna while sitting on my couch beer in hand.


----------



## kevinturcotte

peano said:


> I tried the phone aiming with the wife but a few minutes in there was dead air and no response. I scrambled down the tower to find her making tea.
> 
> Then I installed a $50 rotor and aimed the antenna while sitting on my couch beer in hand.


That might not be a bad idea. Install a cheap rotor, get it aimed, and then just unplug the rotor.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I have used my Slingbox and phone, get the signal meter up on my Slingbox then use the phone to view it as I adjust the antenna.


----------



## n3ntj

I call my wife on her cell phone and have her read back the signal readings if I need to make change to the antenna.


----------



## gfrang

Best thing is to just get a rota.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

gfrang said:


> Best thing is to just get a rota.


Depends on what "best" you are "aiming" for...

IF you need a rotor, because of lots of channels in differing directions... then that will help you somewhat.

But if you don't otherwise need a rotor, you're better off not having one.

It's a "weak" point in the antenna system... because it can (and does) get out of synch such that your indicator inside may or may not be towards where the actual antenna outside is oriented. Also, it allows the antenna to move and mis-align more freely than a solid locked-down rotor-less installation.


----------



## gfrang

Stewart Vernon said:


> Depends on what "best" you are "aiming" for...
> 
> IF you need a rotor, because of lots of channels in differing directions... then that will help you somewhat.
> 
> But if you don't otherwise need a rotor, you're better off not having one.
> 
> It's a "weak" point in the antenna system... because it can (and does) get out of synch such that your indicator inside may or may not be towards where the actual antenna outside is oriented. Also, it allows the antenna to move and mis-align more freely than a solid locked-down rotor-less installation.


Yea your right but i don't move mine much only for a couple of channels but were it really shines is for peaking out signals because i can't get on the roof anymore.

And if it gets out of sync i can re sync from the living room.

Also fun DXing in summer when skips come in but have to use tv tuner for that.

I myself am glad i got it.


----------



## peano

Mine doesn't move. We've had 70 mph winds and it stays where it is.


----------



## gfrang

peano said:


> Mine doesn't move. We've had 70 mph winds and it stays where it is.


The last biggie storm we had they said had wind gusts of up to 90 mph and i had a giant vhf antenna also.i only re synced after the storm for peace of mind also had the vhf antenna removed for the same reason.


----------



## BattleZone

This is a Digi-Air, made by the same folks who make Digi-Sat and Accu-Trak satellite meters. It is specifically designed to help you aim antennas for digital TV. Only problem is the price: about $200.


----------

